
Adele Is Said to Reject Streaming for ‘25’ - msoad
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/20/business/media/adele-music-album-25.amp.html
======
aalbertson
I'm curious then, because "Hello" is currently available on Youtube. If that
will hold true for the rest of the album, then the article the other day about
YouTube Music being the BeAllAndEndAll of streaming may hold true. This is a
fascinating situation to be in. YouTube could OWN the music streaming world in
an interesting way.

